
Nigerian Scam took $110K from Kansas man; 10 years later, he's getting it back - rrauenza
http://www.kansascity.com/news/state/kansas/article212657689.html
======
gus_massa
Be careful. I already received few spams saying that I was eligible for a
similar refund because I was scammed in the past [that is not true]. I just
need to send some money to complete some procedures ...

